# Can Chihuahuas drink tea safely?



## Lynsey (Nov 29, 2012)

Mr. Big loves tea but I read it's not good for dogs?
Any vets or anyone know for sure who can advise?
Thanks guys xxxx


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

No, don't ever let your dog drink anything with caffeine. A little won't hurt, but too much can cause seizures, increased heart rate or death. I wouldn't take the chance. I had to bring one of my chis in for caffeine poisoning, it is not a cheap treatment nor is it pleasant for the dog.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Missy is right. Chocolate, coffee, tee are all bad because of the caffeine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

My dog will sip on soda, when I'm not watching my glass. It's not good for them, but if they only get a lick or two, they're not going to get seriously hurt.
Chocolate is bad for them not only because of the caffeine, but more because of the cocoa solids (which is why white chocolate is ok. It's not healthy, and loaded with sugar, but you dog won't die.)


----------



## AurorasMom (Nov 23, 2012)

The caffeine is the biggest threat, definitely stay away from it especially in our wee chi's.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy drank some tea once, when she was really young (we didn't realise until she'd had a good few gulps) and about 20 mins later, she started weeing every few minutes! Apparently it's a diuretic? She was getting quite distressed at having to keep going. 
Safe to say we've always kept Tea out of her reach since.


----------



## Lynsey (Nov 29, 2012)

That's what I thought thank you very much!!
My little guy loves tea I let him lick once or twice because he goes bonkers when he smells it and looks at me like I did something illegal by not letting him have any!!
He will have to suffer now he's getting none of it!!! Lol
He gets spoiled in other ways he has scrambled eggs every other week chicken beef bits of cheese and his puppy chow, any suggestions on the best hard food appreciated.
I have 3 Chihuahuas and a Maltese -)


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Lynsey said:


> That's what I thought thank you very much!!
> My little guy loves tea I let him lick once or twice because he goes bonkers when he smells it and looks at me like I did something illegal by not letting him have any!!
> He will have to suffer now he's getting none of it!!! Lol
> He gets spoiled in other ways he has scrambled eggs every other week chicken beef bits of cheese and his puppy chow, any suggestions on the best hard food appreciated.
> I have 3 Chihuahuas and a Maltese -)


For hard food I assume you. Mean dog kibble? There is several great kibbles out there. Arcana and Orijen are two of my favorites. I would definitely go grain free because it is just a filler for dogs and a lot of dogs have problems digesting
ZiwiPeak is what we feed. It is the benefits of. Feeding a raw diet with the ease of kibble. It looks like little pieces of jerky.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Whereabouts are you Lynsey? 

I second Orijen and Acana, but there is a new food out in the UK that rivals them - Eden. Link to recent thread here. 
I personally feed fresh raw, and K9 Natural - a freeze dried raw.


----------

